# Oxİ Apla İ Buket Katharizei



## aslan

I need to know What these two sentences mean.If you could help me It will be great for me
Thanks in advance

"THA SOU DOSO TO MAİL TOU GİA OTI TON THES"

"OXİ APLA İ BUKET KATHARIZEI"


----------



## avalon2004

Θα σου δώσω το μαιλ του για ό,τι το θες
I'll give you his e-mail for whatever reason you want it.
_The last part of that __(_για ό,τι το θες)_ doesn't sound quite right though..._

Όχι μόνο το /buket/ καθαρίζει 
Not only does the _/bucket??/_clean

I have no idea what 'buket' means unless it is a name or something.


----------



## aslan

avalon2004 said:


> Θα σου δώσω το μαιλ του για ό,τι το θες
> I'll give you his e-mail for whatever reason you want it.
> _The last part of that __(_για ό,τι το θες)_ doesn't sound quite right though..._
> 
> Όχι μόνο το /buket/ καθαρίζει
> Not only does the _/bucket??/_clean
> 
> I have no idea what 'buket' means unless it is a name or something.


 
Thank you so much,It was really helpful


----------



## ireney

Hi there!

The first sentence can also be I'll give you his e-mail for whatever you want him (in other words so you can contact him for whatever you want of him)

If Buket is the name of a woman, the second one can mean, "No, it's just that Buket will make everything clear, straight"


----------



## aslan

ireney said:


> Hi there!
> 
> The first sentence can also be I'll give you his e-mail for whatever you want him (in other words so you can contact him for whatever you want of him)
> 
> If Buket is the name of a woman, the second one can mean, "No, it's just that Buket will make everything clear, straight"


 Thanks ,neighbour
By the way "Buket" is a female name.It means "bouquet"
Thanks again


----------



## ireney

Ah! I was right in thinking it probably mean something in Turkish 

Thanks for letting me know what Buket means Lion  it's a lovely name.


----------

